# Cleaning up cat hair



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

The cat hair doesn't really come off my sofa or clothes that well with a clothes brush thing or the tape roller. I saw this glove thing at Target. Has anyone tried it at all?

Simple Solution Pet Hair Cleanup System Hair Lif... : Target


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've heard those work well, but never owned one myself. I have this thing that looks like a yellow sponge that works pretty good ...it feels like...almost like its made of some sort of rubber and the hair sticks to it then you can just pull it off when it gets full. I've tried the tape also....not as good as they make it look...if anyone could ever come up with something that really worked they would be rich...that's for sure...

I tried putting a link below that I found that looks like what I have...sorry if it doesn't work...not sure how to put links in here..


http://www.containerstore.com/shop/laundry/laundryDetergentsClothingCare?productId=10020631&ci_src={ifpla:17588969}{ifpe:27500988}&ci_sku=10043363&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=44-20220689-2&utm_source=channelintelligence&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=google


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

stevescott213 said:


> I tried putting a link below that I found that looks like what I have...sorry if it doesn't work...not sure how to put links in here..
> 
> 
> this??
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/laundry/laundryDetergentsClothingCare?productId=10020631&N=80458


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

The sponge thing reminds me of a thing I had that was supposed to clean lamp shades. I don't think I ever tried it. I wonder what happened to that!

Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

The best thing I've found for fabrics is a damp paper towel.  It works better than sticky tape or any other gadget. Actually, damp hands work well too. 

I had a rubber curry brush that worked well, especially if I wet it a little. Essentially, anything rubber should work well. Someone here recommended just the kind of rubber glove you wear to do dishes.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

Gizmo. Yup the one I have looks just like that.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I sure hope my vacuum gets all the fur off my sofas because last time I had some company without pets, they were cleaning fur off themselves so it wouldn't get in their car.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

spirite said:


> The best thing I've found for fabrics is a damp paper towel.  It works better than sticky tape or any other gadget. Actually, damp hands work well too.
> 
> I had a rubber curry brush that worked well, especially if I wet it a little. Essentially, anything rubber should work well. Someone here recommended just the kind of rubber glove you wear to do dishes.


HA! sprite!!! i was gonna say damp hands!!!! that works for me


----------



## agotor (Dec 2, 2014)

Best of luck to you!! I had a long haired all white cat whose fur was so fine it stuck to everything. I used to use the masking tape on a roll and it did moderately well but I don't think it would have worked well on a coach with deep coarse fabric. I learned to wear clothes that the hair didn't stick too very well like it never really stuck to blue jeans. It was very embarrassing when friends left covered with my cats hair. His coat was very thick and long and it accumulated everywhere. I loved that cat to death but I swore my next cat would be a short hair. That's what I got and at 4 months she doesn't seem to shed a bit but I bet she'll start to shed as she matures but the hair is much coarser. After 11 years with my snow ball maker it was worth every minute. I also have a large coarse long haired Aussie whose hair is much easier than my long haired cat to clean up after. Good luck with the damp paper towels and enjoy your friend!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

A damp cloth or strong paper towel works well. That's what I do to get the hair out of my car seats.


----------



## cconrad (Dec 26, 2014)

Cat hair is such a pain. I have found a trick to use on not only removing hair from cat easily but rugs, carpets, and furniture. The Furminator. I know sounds crazy, but it really works. Look it up online and I promise you that you will be able to get the kitty hair up without any trouble

cconrad


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Jasper's hair is pretty annoying sometimes. It's just so noticeable because of its shade and sheer quantity. I use a lint brush and a grooming glove to take it off. The grooming glove works pretty well and was cheap from Target :thumb


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

cconrad said:


> Cat hair is such a pain. I have found a trick to use on not only removing hair from cat easily but rugs, carpets, and furniture. The Furminator. I know sounds crazy, but it really works. Look it up online and I promise you that you will be able to get the kitty hair up without any trouble
> 
> cconrad


I've been using the furminator! It seems like there is hair everywhere when I use it, including loose hair on them! I use it every day.



TranquilityBlue said:


> Jasper's hair is pretty annoying sometimes. It's just so noticeable because of its shade and sheer quantity. I use a lint brush and a grooming glove to take it off. The grooming glove works pretty well and was cheap from Target :thumb


Is it the glove I linked to in the original post by any chance?


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

No, it's more of a mitt styled glove. I picked it up in a PA Target. I'll see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

*Best tool to get cat hair off clothes*

Hi again, so for now i have a lint roller to get cat hair off my clothes however it doesn't seem to efficient. I have to go through a lot of sheets to get the hair off. Is there something else thats a bit better?


----------



## 64Lynnie (Dec 11, 2014)

Use a dryer sheet on furniture and clothes. Removes cat hair and freshens the smell. You can also use it to lightly dust furniture to remove cat hair.


----------



## lechon10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Lots of great tips here. Many thanks to the contributors


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going to try the rubber curry comb idea - the horses won't mind lending it! I recently resorted to buying a jumper that already looked flecked with hair - if yu can't beat them, join them.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

If it is a smooth fabric like a sheet or table cloth, I have a pumice stone that pushes all the fur in a ball and I just pick it up.


----------

